# Open boat Memorial Day!!!



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Epic Charters Unlimited has a few spots available on a open boat for Monday $300 per person + fuel 

Targeting amberjack 

Captain Evan is offshore and can not answer his phone call Captain Johnny Rab if you would like to go fishing on Monday 

281-979-9933


----------

